# Rahmengröße ZR Race 29er 6.0



## downhill3004 (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

da ja mal wieder fast alle Größen ausverkauft sind,wollte ich mal die Meinungen hören,ob ich bei Körpergröße 176 cm und Schrittlänge 78 cm mit dem Radon ZR Race 29 er 6.0(Sattelrohr 410 mm) klar käme.

Ich mag ja kleinere Rahmen.Habe ich bei meinem RR auch kleiner gewählt.


----------



## tino4u (3. Juli 2013)

ich habe genau das selbe Problem, bin 177cm und auch Schrittlänge 78cm. Ich wollte heute mal bei Radon anrufen die müssten ja Licht ins Dunkel bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (3. Juli 2013)

da kann man eig problemlos 18 zoll nehmen


----------



## Moulinex (3. Juli 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> da kann man eig problemlos 18 zoll nehmen




Ja 18"


----------



## tino4u (3. Juli 2013)

Moulinex schrieb:


> Ja 18"



18" war klar aber das ist ausverkauft  . Es gibt nur noch 16" wie würde sich das Verhalten beim race


----------



## psychologie (17. Juli 2013)

Hab Schrittlänge 78cm und geht grad so mit Sattelrohr. Bin aber nur 169cm.


----------



## tino4u (17. Juli 2013)

na das ist doch mal eine Aussage mit der man arbeiten kann  ! Danke dir dafür!


----------

